# root phpmyadmin Login suche Eingabeaufforderungskonsole



## Aser (8. September 2006)

tag
ich weiss, dass diese Frage schon oefters gestellt wurde... hab mir auch dutzende von Threads zuvor durchgelesen... ich haeng aber an irgendeinem Punkt

ich will, dass beim Aufruf von phpmyadmin eine Passwortabfrage erfolgt

ich habe dies nun schon dutzend mal "entdeckt"


> 3) Der MySQL-Server startet ohne Passwort fr MySQl-Administrator "root".
> Fr eine Zugriff in PHP she das also aus:
> mysql_connect("localhost","root","");
> Ein Passwort fr "root" knnt ihr ber den mysqladmin in der Eingabforderung
> ...


 

Ich will jetzt wissen, wo sich diese Eingabeaufforderung befindet... ich find diese einfach nicht.

unter
C:\Programme\xampp\mysql\bin
befindet sich 
mysqladmin.exe
sobald ich diese anklick, wird in einer Konsole ein Script ausgeführt, ich selbst kann aber nix eintippen, da das Fenster gleich wieder verschwindet

vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Flex (8. September 2006)

Start -> Ausführen -> "cmd"

Dann in das genannte Verzeichnis wechseln und:

mysqladmin -u root password geheim


----------



## NomadSoul (8. September 2006)

Warum nimmst du nicht einfach das XAMMP, Sicherungsscript? Das schliesst einige Türchen.


----------

